# Instant Pot Indian?



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone know anything about the many recent cookbooks presenting South Asian (Indian) cooking with an Instant Pot? I've done a bit of cooking this way and it's been good, but I'm guessing that at least 50% of these cookbooks are mediocre or worse. Anyone have an actual recommendation?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Madhur Jaffrey has one from 2019, Madhur Jaffrey's Instantly Indian Cookbook. She has often cooked with a pressure cooker in many of her cookbooks and they're worth looking at for that sort of content as well. 

I've cooked from my copy a few times successfully. I'm just using a regular pressure cooker though.


----------

